# Removal of Sutures and Dermabond



## FTessaBartels (Jan 12, 2009)

*Without seeing the documentation*

If the documentation supports a siginficantly identifiable separate E/M visit, then by all means code it as such ... with a -25 modifier.

You'll definitely code the appropriate wound repair code - CPT 1200x.  You'll need a -77 modifier if it's within 10 days of original repair. I would use the finger laceration dx for the repair.

*If *you have a significantly separate E/M per your documentation, I think your V58.32 might be accurate. 

All above depends, of course, on the documentation.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## dballard2004 (Jan 12, 2009)

A patient presented to the office for suture removal from their right index finger.  The patient is 10 days status post laceration.  The wound was closed in the ER.  All sutures were removed and there appeared to be some poor closure about the wound in general, especially over the dorsum of the finger.  After inspection and cleansing, the wound was closed with Dermabond.  The dx listed is: laceration, right index finger--not healed.  

How would this be coded?  Would we use code V58.32 for removal of the sutures, or the laceration code since it is not healed and had to be reclosed.  

Can we code for the suture removal with an E/M code and use the laceration repair code as well? I thought the laceration repair code included the E/M service, or would this be considered a separate service?  -25?  

Thanks.


----------

